
IT departments just as much a stumbling block for banks as regulators - pelle
http://www.economist.com/node/16646044?story_id=16646044&fsrc=scn/tw/te/rss/pe
======
Random_Person
I was informed in a Microsoft Training Class just a few months ago that the
problem with banking is that most still run in Windows NT. Microsoft has a
special team of developers that provide support for NT and the banks pay an
inordinately large amount of money to have that support.

Anyone developing for NT?

Disclaimer: I have not researched this information, but assumed the instructor
was not full of it.

------
Alex63
I particularly enjoyed the quotation at the end of the article, from the guy
who thinks that programmers "only cause trouble." I'm sure he'd be much
happier with a room full of clerks doing the accounts, and transactions taking
a few days.

------
gaius
We can write code that doesn't suffer from any of these problems. All you have
to do is pay for it and realize that it takes time. Deal?

